# home made smokers



## shea1810 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, my name is Shea and I'm new to the page (joined last night). A buddy and I have been talking about building a smoker in his back yard and I was curious if anyone would be willing to share pictures of theirs. We will use brick and/or block. Thanks in advance and happy to be part of such a great group.


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2014)

Try this page should be what you are looking for.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170903/welcome-to-the-brick-smoker-page


----------



## themule69 (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoked alaskan (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine was a fridge coversion not brick but here's a pic.

Crap - I'm a poet and didn't know it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















102-0277_IMG.JPG



__ smoked alaskan
__ Sep 11, 2014


----------



## bassshadow (Oct 25, 2014)

I just got done making a cold smoker out of pine. Not brick, but might give another thought other than brick.














image.jpg



__ bassshadow
__ Oct 25, 2014


----------



## bjsmeatbag (Oct 26, 2014)

Works great now that I lined it with fire brick on the inside
Holds temps well













image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## bjsmeatbag (Oct 26, 2014)

updated photo to 2015 build...upgrade.....I just built this 2 weeks ago and have since lined the inside with ceramic tiles and the fire box I lined with fire bricks to help hold temps. It works great!













image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bjsmeatbag
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## bassshadow (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow... Looks great. :yahoo: hopefully one day I can build something like yours.


----------

